# PowerShot A590 IS eats batteries



## trx (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello.

I've been using PowerShot A590 IS for 3.5 years and I had no problems with it so far.

Couple of months ago, camera started to eat batteries after 10 or 15 shots even without flash. When I put freshly charged batteries in it, it shows "low-battery" sign immediately.

Obviously, first thought was that the batteries are gone, so I've bought the brand new pair of GP 2100mAh. No luck - same behavior. 
I even tried these batteries in other cameras and they worked flawlessly. 

So, is there any 'usual' failure on Canon cameras that could lead to this kind of problem?
Could this problem be easily fixed?

Thx.


----------



## dots (Oct 31, 2011)

Similar experiences here..
Canon Powershot A590 eating batteries - Digital Camera Forums - Camera Forums and Discussions


----------



## dots (Oct 31, 2011)

_Word on the street_ seems be design defect with contacts (?). Maybe you were lucky for 3.5 years


----------



## trx (Oct 31, 2011)

Thx a lot!

It could be that something triggered this fault after 3.5 years. 

Was there any word from Canon officials about this problem?


----------



## dots (Oct 31, 2011)

i don't know (?) Be good to know.


----------

